# Small prop how to - Rusty Padlocks



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice Herman! 

This idea will come in handy!

Edwin


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Great idea..Thanks.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Very cool tut!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

In my search for better looking props I have come up with another simple how-to on making a padlock prop. 

Materials required:

Scrap piece of Styrofoam 
Pencil or marker
Furniture/upholstery nails (dome headed) or similar
Short Nails 
Masking Tape
Spray Paint
Short length of flexible tubing or similar
Fine grain sandpaper
Acrylic paints in Black, Metallic Gunmetal and Red Iron Oxide

Step 1. Mask off an area of the Styrofoam, the size of the lock to be made
Step 2. Draw your design onto the masking tape (for this how-to I have blacked out the design of the lock)










Step 3. Cut out the design of the lock and remove the masking tape, leaving the taped design 
Step 4. Lightly spray the Styrofoam with the spray paint - the chemical reaction will eat into the Styrofoam, leaving the design intact










Step 5. Once the paint is dry, cut out the padlock shape and remove the masking tape








Then smooth the edges with the sandpaper. 

Step 6. Push the furniture pins in place, then push the nails into place

















Step 7. paint the entire lock black










Step 8. Sponge paint the lock with the metallic Gunpowder acrylic 










Step 9. Add the small length of tube by inserting each end into the top, paint black then sponge paint with the metallic paint










You can give the lock a rusty appearance by sponge painting with the Red Iron Oxide Acrylic










again you can make the locks as big or small, and to any design you need using this technique, and use whatever finish you require


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice Herman I am gonna give a try on these Great job and thanks for posting this!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

You rock Herman!! Thanks for the tuts.


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

Nicely done!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, nicely done. now that's a how-to I can do!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Great job. Nice tutorial. I need a new lock for my werewolf cage this year. Now I can do it. Thanks. JW


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

I love this! This is going to "lock" our gates together between our columns this year!! Thanks, Herman!

-EEric


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*locks*

Thank You! and so easy, They look great. I will need some big locks. I am chaining Frankenstein to the stairwell.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

looks great! you did an amazing job!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

very nice how to! i need a couple of locks!


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

VERY nice . Like the different styles also . Very ingenious there .
Need to make a pair for MIB and hopefully , they come out as good as yours .


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

AntonSuhoy893 said:


> Èñêàë ñåáå ìåáåëü äëÿ äà÷è, îáû÷íàÿ äà÷à 2 ñîâåòñêèå ñîòêè. À òóò íà òàêóþ êðàñîòó íàòêíóëñÿ íàñòîÿùàÿ  äèçàéíåðñêàÿ ìåáåëü  äðóãèõ è ñëîâ íå ïîäáåðåøü! Íå äëÿ íàøèõ 2 ñîòîê )).




hun??? I'm blond. Can you speak a little slower please.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

and im not blonde but i would need that too!!!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL Creepycathy I just about spit my peaches out when I read that. I dunno why but it sure tickled my funny bone this morning. LOL I'm still laughing!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

AntonSuhoy893 said:


> Èñêàë ñåáå ìåáåëü äëÿ äà÷è, îáû÷íàÿ äà÷à 2 ñîâåòñêèå ñîòêè. À òóò íà òàêóþ êðàñîòó íàòêíóëñÿ íàñòîÿùàÿ  äèçàéíåðñêàÿ ìåáåëü  äðóãèõ è ñëîâ íå ïîäáåðåøü! Íå äëÿ íàøèõ 2 ñîòîê )).


So I thought I would follow the link in the message, now I am even more confused ....


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Actually, I'm glad he brought this thread back up. I need a lock for my newly made gate.  Looks great HS!


----------

